# Nigerian Dwarf Coler



## Goat_Crazy (Mar 7, 2014)

Can anyone tell me the coat color on this doe kid? She's still wet from birth, but as her coat dries,







it looks like a kind of gray-ish light brown.... I think...


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I'd say chocolate with white. Although all my chocolate kids were much darker at birth, almost black. It's amazing how their colors can change. She is adorable!!


----------



## Goat_Crazy (Mar 7, 2014)

I thought maybe chocolate too. She also has blue eyes. I'll update pictures when she's dry... thank you ☺


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I say chocolate and white but she could turn grey and white shes such a cutie tho!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What color are the parents?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

such an interesting color, id love to see what she will look like grown up


----------



## Goat_Crazy (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's a picture after her coat dried. I asked the breeder where I purchased her mother, and she says that the color is Blue and White. Have any of you heard of a blue Nigerian Dwarf?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Goat_Crazy said:


> Here's a picture after her coat dried. I asked the breeder where I purchased her mother, and she says that the color is Blue and White. Have any of you heard of a blue Nigerian Dwarf?


Oh my goodness how cute!! I really like that color.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

She is a cutie! Sorry I can't help on the color. Nigerians certainly do have neat color combinations!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I had a kid like that this year, I called him brown with white belt.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I'd wait to see what she grows into before you determine anything


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Does she have any marks down her back and stripes by her eyes?


----------



## Goat_Crazy (Mar 7, 2014)

KW Farms said:


> What color are the parents?
> Her mother is brown/gold chamoise and the father is brown and white with blue eyes... This little girl has blue eyes as well.


----------



## Goat_Crazy (Mar 7, 2014)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Does she have any marks down her back and stripes by her eyes?


No she doesn't, but her mother does. Chamoise, I believe is what the coat pattern is called.


----------

